# This cat sits funny...



## BradUF (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## jstuedle (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes, it's funny all right, and a little "fluffy".  Cute shot.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 23, 2008)

This is BEGGING for one of those "<insert attitude>cat is<insert something>" type pics.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'Z SITTIN IN UR HOUSE ADM1R1NG YUR CARP3T


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 24, 2008)

oh god, exactly


----------



## nossie (Jan 24, 2008)

"You mean they got it all?!"
http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1107914#post1107914


----------

